# Lousy year for plowing here, how'd you do?



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Here in my corner of WI, can you believe we never had a snow storm that I HAD to use the plow for my driveways? Sure, we did have a couple storms, but either the forcast called for warm temps the next day or two and I just let it melt, or in the once instance where I could have used it for the 5", it was just easier to use the snow blower. 

That's it, all we had. Now it's been in the upper 70's low 80's for the last week.

So how did you fare where you live?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I had 6 plowing storms 1/2 of my normal 12.
the worst year was 95-96 season I had 4 plowings


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

theplowmeister;1469957 said:


> I had 6 plowing storms 1/2 of my normal 12.
> the worst year was 95-96 season I had 4 plowings


Terrible winter here in S/E Michigan too. Only plowed 2 times, both storms only 3" :crying:


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

contractspayup

Had 10 plows, normally 20

A lot of salting tho


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

My biggest challenge is dealing w/ the resentment that ties up some of the invoices. Accounting people often times really hate there job w/ the headaches & low pay...I've experienced some deliberate sabotage where my invoices get lost in the shuffle or buried deep in the pile...they never got forwarded to corporate. Now their in deep **** because I had to go over their heads & corporate isn't happy about their screw up. I still need to invoice for two more months of plowing & I almost feel guilty when the temps are holding steady 70-80* for highs w/ night temps in the 50's, but their lack of concern quickly removes any guilt. I probably won't get paid off until July or August for the plowing...in the mean time they still want me to do renovation work on some properties.

It looks like some places are contemplating going back to a push rate, which I think would be a major mistake on their end since the lake temps will most likely be hitting record highs by next fall. It's all fine by me, but the wrong decision may cost some decision makers their jobs next year, because the invoices could potentially double or even triple. A smart decision maker won't change anything.


----------



## tjmahl (Oct 22, 2005)

2 plowing events 1 on Halloween 3 salting events bought new jeep in February never even used it for plowing. slowest winter here i can remember


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

2 salting events here in Tulsa for me. Not complaining too much last year pushed for 14 days 20 hours a day.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

6-9 plows. 30-35 salts


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Hold on to your equipment ..... Only the strong survive !!!!!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

One event... 3", was 50* the next day.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I had 2 for the entire season, SUCKED


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lovin' life with seasonal contracts!


----------

